#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Отрывок из пуджи Махакалы

## Аньезка

Привет всем!
Не знала, где лучше запостить: в английский или тибетский раздел...
В общем, сегодня делали пуджу Белого Махакалы, и я решила вчитаться повнимательней в подстрочник с переводом того, что мы бубним  :Smilie: 
И увидела в благопожеланиях следующие строчки: *intimate companionship with females*.
Перечитав текст несколько раз, я так и не смогла понять: это мы подносим (божествам) или же просим для себя?
_То есть, сначала там for the sake of (ради того и сего), но потом мы делаем приумножение этого (значит подношение?)_
И если для себя, то как быть, если такого для себя я совсем не хочу..?  :Facepalm: 
Текст отрывка прилагаю (см. 3й параграф)...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Я так понимаю это подношение, которое вы делаете в уме (все богатство и тд)

----------

Аньезка (05.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

во имя всех этих вещей просим просветленных существ даровать нам сиддхи богатства (чтобы мы потом дарили это другим)
а чо такого?

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> во имя всех этих вещей просим просветленных существ даровать нам сиддхи богатства (чтобы мы потом дарили это другим)
> а чо такого?


Что значит "во имя вещей"?
В обмен на эти вещи/за эти вещи?

Также думаю, что просветленным существам не нужны longevity, good family, intimate companionship with females... Хм, возможно непросветленным божествам (жаль, полного текста нет под рукой сейчас).

----------

Нико (05.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Что значит "во имя вещей"?
> В обмен на эти вещи/за эти вещи?
> 
> Также думаю, что просветленным существам не нужны longevity, good family, intimate companionship with females... Хм, возможно непросветленным божествам (жаль, полного текста нет под рукой сейчас).


Ну что то вроде во имя мира во всем мире, не для себя, и не для просветленных существ, для остальных, вы ведь хотите счастья для всех ЖС?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ну, видимо не предполагалось, что эту пуджу будут делать женщины - особенно со стойким муладхëртом по поводу гендерного шовинизма) Таки ведь всë же дефолтный дхармапрактишнер - мужчина.

Заменяйте females на males тогда, какие проблемы)

----------

Бхусуку (05.01.2014), Вангдраг (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну, видимо не предполагалось, что эту пуджу будут делать женщины - особенно со стойким муладхëртом по поводу гендерного шовинизма) Таки ведь всë же дефолтный дхармапрактишнер - мужчина.
> 
> Заменяйте females на males тогда, какие проблемы)


Я уже однажды у дерева Бодхи случайно попросила мужского рождения в следующих жизнях, и теперь внимательно вчитываюсь в переводы, прежде чем читать тексты на незнакомом языке. А то у меня пожелания имеют обыкновение сбываться... 
Осталось узнать, какое именно слово и на какое нужно изменить в тибетском тексте.

----------

Нея (05.01.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Палмо на палво.

----------

Аньезка (05.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (05.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я уже однажды у дерева Бодхи случайно попросила мужского рождения в следующих жизнях, и теперь внимательно вчитываюсь в переводы, прежде чем читать тексты на незнакомом языке. А то у меня пожелания имеют обыкновение сбываться... 
> Осталось узнать, какое именно слово и на какое нужно изменить в тибетском тексте.


А зачем тебе в следующем рождении быть мужчиной? Какие-то привилегии особые, или что? Тара вон молилась,чтобы всегда оставаться в женском облике. И ничего, у неё получилось...))

----------


## Аньезка

> А зачем тебе в следующем рождении быть мужчиной? Какие-то привилегии особые, или что? Тара вон молилась,чтобы всегда оставаться в женском облике. И ничего, у неё получилось...))


В том то и дело, что мне это не нужно.
Я просто читала на тибетском (не понимая его) "Устремление в Сукхавати" вслед за Аянгом Ринпоче.
Там есть строки: "Услышавший имя будды Амитабхи, пока не достигнет сущности просветления, будет рождаться в благородных семьях и не будет рождаться женщиной".
Мда. Я только что поняла, что читай-не читай, а имя будды Амитабхи я слышала по-любому  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В том то и дело, что мне это не нужно.


А другим нужно?

----------

Алексей Л (05.01.2014), Нея (05.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Палмо на палво.


Если такая тема, лучше все же с учителем проконсультироваться по поводу такой замены. А то как бы не началась очередная серия "ученика чародея" )))

----------


## Аньезка

> А другим нужно?


Рождаться мужчиной?  Не знаю...  а вы женщиной хотите?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если такая тема, лучше все же с учителем проконсультироваться по поводу такой замены. А то как бы не началась очередная серия "ученика чародея" )))


Это понятно.

----------

Аньезка (05.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Рождаться мужчиной?  Не знаю...  а вы женщиной хотите?


Это которые с грязными дырками?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Рождаться мужчиной?  Не знаю...  а вы женщиной хотите?


У меня есть знакомые ftm, причëм - куда лучшие последователи Дхармы чем я, на их примере вижу, что нет препятствий для буддиста даже если "косяк в дхармах"; что есть препятствия посерьëзней гендерного шовинизма, которые тем не менее преодолеваются проще и без излишней самопрезентации; и таки да - с мужским набором гормонов практикуется легче, говорят)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> Это которые с грязными дырками?


Вы про свой рот?

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> У меня есть знакомые ftm, причëм - куда лучшие последователи Дхармы чем я, на их примере вижу, что нет препятствий для буддиста даже если "косяк в дхармах"; что есть препятствия посерьëзней гендерного шовинизма, которые тем не менее преодолеваются проще и без излишней самопрезентации; и таки да - с мужским набором гормонов практикуется легче, говорят)


Я с трудом вас понимаю. 
Что такое муладхерт? 
Что такое ftm?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы про свой рот?


Это шутка была если что, но рот пойду помою на всякий случай  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

sgrub po yon mchod 'khor dang bcas rnams *kyis*  ...dbyar gyi dpal mo dang 'grogs chu gter *gyi* ngo mtshar ji bzhin gong nas gong 'phel du rnam par rgyas pa'i dngos grub stsal du gsol

Т.е.:
практикующий, получающий и милостынедатели, окружение и прочие ... для великолепия лета, соединения с женщинами, океана сокровищ - в отношении умножения всех этих вышеупомянутых чудес просит даровать сиддхи увеличения.

Но я предлагаю это читать не как dbyar gyi dpal, mo dang 'grogs , а как dbyar gyi dpal mo _dang_ 'grogs. Т.е. не как "для великолепия лета, с женщинами (mo) соединения (dang 'grogs)", а как "для великолепия лета (dbyar gyi dpal mo, да простят меня тибетцы) _и_ отношений ('grogs)".

----------

Аньезка (05.01.2014), Сергей Хос (05.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я с трудом вас понимаю. 
> Что такое муладхерт? 
> Что такое ftm?


FTM
Муладхёрт

----------

Aion (05.01.2014), Аньезка (05.01.2014), Бхусуку (05.01.2014), Влад К (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Т.е. @*Аньезка* при некотором незначительном насилии над тибетским языком может считать, что там речь идет просто об "отношениях" (независимо от пола), а вот великолепие у лета женского рода.

----------

Аньезка (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Но строго предупреждаю - "великолепие" там относится к лету, а не к отношениям!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

dbyar gyi dpal mo - цельное выражение, означает "великолепие лета", как во фразе dbyar gyi dpal mo'i rgyan - "украшения из летнего великолепия", то есть из цветов. А dang 'grogs вероятно означает "[все перечисленное выше] соединенное вместе". Где там "соединение с женщинами" - непонятно. Такое впечатление, что переводчик выдавал желаемое за действительное (типа, раз тантра, так непременно должны быть и женщины)))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> dbyar gyi dpal mo - цельное выражение, означает "великолепие лета", как во фразе dbyar gyi dpal mo'i rgyan - "украшения из летнего великолепия", то есть из цветов. А dang 'grogs вероятно означает "[все перечисленное выше] соединенное вместе". Где там "соединение с женщинами" - непонятно. Такое впечатление, что переводчик выдавал желаемое за действительное (типа, раз тантра, так непременно должны быть и женщины)))).


Как вы заметили, тут разные варианты возникнут при разной разбивке на слоги. Тем не менее, женщины тоже могут быть - в текстах такого рода встречаются именно пожелания обретения женщин (в качестве жен и т.п.). Только вчера видел. Вариант "[все перечисленное выше] соединенное вместе" мне кажется маловероятным - тогда б это стояло после gyi, а не перед.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как вы заметили, тут разные варианты возникнут при разной разбивке на слоги. Тем не менее, женщины тоже могут быть - в текстах такого рода встречаются именно пожелания обретения женщин (в качестве жен и т.п.). Только вчера видел.


Я скорее про женщин поверю, чем про лето)

----------


## Вантус

> Я скорее про женщин поверю, чем про лето)


Да, в текстах такого сорта женщины поминаются наряду со скотом и прочим добром.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, в текстах такого сорта женщины поминаются наряду со скотом и прочим добром.


Цинично сказано, но правдоподобно. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как вы заметили, тут разные варианты возникнут при разной разбивке на слоги.


Да, такой он, тибецкий язык. Не исключено даже, что носители языка одновременно воспринимают все возможные смыслы, в то время как мы пытаемся выделить лишь один )))

----------

Вантус (05.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я скорее про женщин поверю, чем про лето)


А может мы оба правы, и там про бабье лето речь? типа, "ягодка опять", и всякое такое...

----------

Вантус (05.01.2014), Нико (05.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Да, такой он, тибецкий язык. Не исключено даже, что носители языка одновременно воспринимают все возможные смыслы, в то время как мы пытаемся выделить лишь один )))


Я такую игру разбивок в стихотворном тибетском тексте вижу не в первый раз. Надо уточнить (например у Джамгон Конгтрула в его энциклопедии, том 6), вдруг это вообще такой поэтический прием?

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> Тем не менее, женщины тоже могут быть - в текстах такого рода встречаются именно пожелания обретения женщин (в качестве жен и т.п.)


И монахи ведь тоже читают те же самые тексты...

----------


## Дубинин

> И монахи ведь тоже читают те же самые тексты...


А вы разве не с самбхогакаей Будды общаетесь, сами преобразившись, когда тексты подобные того?..)), они вроде и не монахи в то время..))

----------


## Аньезка

> А вы разве не с самбхогакаей Будды общаетесь, сами преобразившись, когда тексты подобные того?..)), они вроде и не монахи в то время..))


Не монахи, но пол определенный имеют с соответствующими предпочтениями?)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не монахи, но пол определенный имеют с соответствующими предпочтениями?)


Так кем по мануалу породился- такой и пол))

----------

Аньезка (06.01.2014), Вантус (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Не монахи, но пол определенный имеют с соответствующими предпочтениями?)


Там же в начале sgrub po yon mchod 'khor dang bcas rnams - т.е. монахи просят жен для своих милостынедателей и окружения, надо понимать.

----------

Аньезка (06.01.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

И там обычно все это подносится (радости в тч сексуальные, богатства и тд) и затем как бы идет просьба о наделении сидх и пр и тд....

----------


## Аньезка

В общем, я для себя сделала вывод, что нужно делать акцент на сущности практики, и меньше заморачиваться деталями.
Да здравствует Намкай Норбу Ринпоче!  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (06.01.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> В общем, я для себя сделала вывод, что нужно делать акцент на сущности практики, и меньше заморачиваться деталями.
> Да здравствует Намкай Норбу Ринпоче!


В деталях как раз таки красота. То есть, например, вы что то видите, что вам нравится в  целом, а потом обращаете уже внимание на детали и понимая их суть и красоту вы понимаете все в целом. А потом начиная повторять, делать приходится из этих деталей создавать общую картину, иначе никак.

----------


## Аньезка

> В деталях как раз таки красота. То есть, например, вы что то видите, что вам нравится в  целом, а потом обращаете уже внимание на детали и понимая их суть вы понимаете все в целом. А потом начиная повторять, делать приходится из этих деталей создавать общую картину, иначе никак.


Когда мы делаем подношения в другой практике, то делаем их вольным образом, но по порядку: зрение, обоняние, слух, вкус, осязание (если не путаю). 
Вольным образом в том смысле, что визуализируется индивидуально в каждом конкретном случае то, что именно для вас приятнее всего (например, осязание - прикосновение к шерсти кошки, вкус - мороженое, обоняние - Шанель №5))) Мне очень нравится такой подход.

----------

Нико (06.01.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Когда мы делаем подношения в другой практике, то делаем их вольным образом, но по порядку: зрение, обоняние, слух, вкус, осязание (если не путаю). 
> Вольным образом в том смысле, что визуализируется индивидуально в каждом конкретном случае то, что именно для вас приятнее всего (например, осязание - прикосновение к шерсти кошки, вкус - мороженое, обоняние - Шанель №5))) Мне очень нравится такой подход.


В принципе можно и так для начала.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Самое главное, чтобы из всех этих эпизодов сложилась общая картина настоящая   и Махакала настоящий, как допустим в обрядах экстрасенсов, когда они там с духами общаются. Вот только так вот, а потом уже вы придете к классическому тексту.

----------


## Нико

> Когда мы делаем подношения в другой практике, то делаем их вольным образом, но по порядку: зрение, обоняние, слух, вкус, осязание (если не путаю). 
> Вольным образом в том смысле, что визуализируется индивидуально в каждом конкретном случае то, что именно для вас приятнее всего (например, осязание - прикосновение к шерсти кошки, вкус - мороженое, обоняние - Шанель №5))) Мне очень нравится такой подход.


Только я за прикосновение к голому плечу мужчины и за запах мускуса. Мороженое можно оставить)

----------

Аньезка (06.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> Только я за прикосновение к голому плечу мужчины и за запах мускуса. Мороженое можно оставить)


Я вспоминала тебя и твои предпочтения, когда тестировала новые Modern Muse от Estee Lauder  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Я вспоминала тебя и твои предпочтения, когда тестировала новые Modern Muse от Estee Lauder


Ха! Тоже мускус?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ха! Тоже мускус?


Да, мускус. Причем, очень и очень симпатичный.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, мускус. Причем, очень и очень симпатичный.


Скока стоит?????

----------

